# Trt not working. Need some help



## djt248 (Jul 16, 2013)

100mg test E twice a week for approx 8 months now and feel worse than I did prior to starting. 42yoa feeling like 72. First blood test was 352, 2nd 610, three weeks ago over 800 but still feel run down. Any suggestions please


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 16, 2013)

Its not just about your test levels, its about the balance of test and estro in your system, and your doc should be monitoring this like a hawk.

Have you discussed your current physical and emotional standings with your pcp/hrt doc? This is the first step in the right direction. 

Are you prescribed an aromatase inhibitor, or anything to keep your estro in check while on therapy?

Are you also running hcg while running your test? By the way its a little unusual to see someone running test E through a doc for trt, as nearly all docs ive encountered will run with test Cyp for trt. Nothing wrong with E, just some people dont respond well. 

Anyway, let us know, my friend, and i hope you start feeling better very soon.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 16, 2013)

If you get a chance read my post in tge trt section for trt beginners.  I would guess its an estro or diet issue.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 16, 2013)

Also get your thyroid levels checked. It runs in my wifes family so everytime i see someone that is lethargic thats one of the first things i think of.


----------



## DF (Jul 16, 2013)

You should have your E2 checked also a CBC run to see where your crit levels are.  Are you using a doc for your trt? or are you doing it yourself?


----------



## juuced (Jul 16, 2013)

I was going to say thyroid as well but sfstud beat me to it.

My TSH was high and my doctor prescribed me with Armor Thyroid and it made a big difference.


----------



## djt248 (Jul 16, 2013)

Running azole for my ai so I'm hoping I should be ok in the estro area. Reason for the E is I requested it. Had lots of pain and lumps from cyp years ago. Probably my friends fault but I'm not sure so I went the other direction. Naturthroid for my thyroid which is not as productive as it should be but I've also slacked on it due to headaches. Pig thyroid may not set well with me.


----------



## djt248 (Jul 16, 2013)

Also no hcg at this time.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 16, 2013)

have you ever had a full female hormone panel done??  (bloodwork)...???

we need to see everything.


----------



## djt248 (Jul 16, 2013)

What I've read and heard from others who are using E for trt is that it may make you feel worse but there were no real reasons why. I'm guessing it may be a dosing issue with the E.


----------



## djt248 (Jul 16, 2013)

SHBG (result 35.4) "HIGH" optimal male 17-25nmol/L reference range 17.0-25.0nmol/L

IGF-1 (result 143.0) "CRITICALY LOW" Optimum for a 40 yr old is 228-307ng/ml optimum for 70yr old is 159-223!

IGF-3 (result 0.5) "CRITICALY LOW" optimal range 4.5-5.5mg/L or reference range of 3.0-7.0mg/L


----------



## djt248 (Jul 16, 2013)

Free t4 is low and PSA high. Everything else seems to fall into normal range for my age.


----------



## creekrat (Jul 16, 2013)

but what's your estro at?  Get the most recent bloodwork and post it up. we'll help with the interpretation


----------



## djt248 (Jul 17, 2013)

Estro is at 34 pg/ml. Which should be ok  for 42yoa


----------



## Big Worm (Jul 17, 2013)

TRT is not a cure all. How is your diet and sleeping?  Sleep disorder causing problems?  Not enough sleep?


----------



## djt248 (Jul 17, 2013)

Diet is good but the sleep is an issue.


----------



## djt248 (Jul 17, 2013)

Did go to the gym this afternoon and spoke with an old friend of mine who had a similar issue. His advise was buy some var and run 20mg a day for 6 weeks and I'd feel much better. He was on E as well and not cyp. I've heard issues with E and trt making you feel worse. He dropped about 10lbs and tightened up. Sounds like an idea. Been out of the game for a while so please feel free to put your 2 cents in.


----------



## djt248 (Jul 18, 2013)

Lol!!! Wtf?? I got some melatonin yesterday, took it lastnight about 10 and woke up today at fucking 2. My dr is a fucking quack. My sleep has always been an issue but I don't want to sleep through the day. Jesus I just want some fucking energy.


----------



## djt248 (Jul 18, 2013)

I remember back in the day when I was cycling drol. Great sense of well being, never tired, and good days at the gym. That's what I want back. I'm 42 and I know age will catch up one day but I think I'm still a little too young to be so gassed all the time.


----------



## searay (Jul 21, 2013)

Djt248 please listen and try this along with ur shots! RIBOSE read on it it is sold at gnc vitamin world most anywhere! It saved my life! Natural sugar that body makes but not in food! I was dead run down test helped briefly but than flat again!  Gives me energy better sleep pain mostly gone in muscles and tendons! U will be amazed! Google it! Let me kbow what u think!


----------



## searay (Jul 21, 2013)

Ribose is found in our dna and rna it plus adenosine equals energy! Energy to your cells!


----------



## djt248 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info Searay. Ill google it in the morning and go get some.


----------



## graniteman (Jul 23, 2013)

You need to go back to your Doc and tell him all these symptons. Get new blood work, full work up you never know could be a underlying medical issue.  This one reason I dont like GP Docs  and hrt treatment. Most are clueless. Hrt clinics specialize in hrt.


----------



## djt248 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm trying to do as much as I can. Big issue is my insurance doesn't cover my trt therefor all blood work I have done comes out of my pocket. Just had a lab a few weeks ago and most everything was good. I do agree a GP sucks for trt but he's been my dr for a while and been fine with everything else but he's an idiot when it comes to this. I'm a little too loyal I guess but something needs to change.


----------



## djt248 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm getting to the point where I'd give my left nut just to have a decent workout and enough energy to play with my kids. I've cut my gym time in half to keep from neglecting my kids. They come first always have.


----------



## searay (Jul 23, 2013)

500 mg cyp a week for 16 months was still dead after the initial great 1 month feeling!  I do believe chronic over training was n still an issue! Said b4 ocd!! That being said after 3 days on ribose started feeling better!  Better recovery, better sleep and actually started feeling like doing something!  I was so skeptical this wasnt going to work and 7 weeks later still going! Feel like I got my life back!


----------



## djt248 (Jul 24, 2013)

I thought over training was the issue so I layed off a bit and still nothing. Now I've cut my workouts in half and of course still nothing. Got a dr appointment tomorrow for another blood test. Not a full panel just to rule some other shit out. Ribose is my next step.


----------



## djt248 (Jul 25, 2013)

We nixed the blood test and did a few skin tests yesterday and it looks like a mold allergy. I was exposed to black mold about five months ago and I guess it's making me sick. At least I'm still alive and can treat it b/c that shit can kill you. Never knew how bad that stuff actually was.


----------

